# Le dio una patada a él



## Uticens678

Boa noite! Esta frase em espanhol: "Le dio una patada a él" traduzir-se-ia ao português assim : " Deu um pontapé nele"? Muito obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Uticens678 said:


> Boa noite! Esta frase em espanhol: "Le dio una patada a él" traduzir-se-ia ao português assim : " Deu um pontapé nele"? Muito obrigado!


Deu um pontapé/um chute nele.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! E " Deu-lhe um pontapé" ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E " Deu-lhe um pontapé" ?


----------



## Uticens678

E... Qual a mais comum?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Dar um chute" é a mais comum no Brasil, mas "dar um pontapé" também é bastante usada.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! Mas... Eu queria saber era se é mais usada a versão com "nele (= em ele)" ou a com "lhe (= a ele)". A minha dúvida é de "regência", digamos  
Obrigado mais uma vez !!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Deu um chute nele" é mais informal, portanto, mais usada.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! Isto vale pelo português europeu também ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! Isto vale pelo português europeu também ?


Eu diria que sim, mas é melhor esperar pela resposta de alguém de lá.


----------



## Uticens678

Tento explicitar melhor o sentido da minha pergunta  : em português europeu está correta a frase "Deu um pontapé nele"? Muito obrigado pela ajuda !


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Como sou brasileiro e não português, é melhor esperar pela resposta de alguém de lá.


----------



## Uticens678

Eu percebi,só que quando voltei a ler a pergunta que tinha escrito tive a impressão de ela poder ser um bocadinho confusa para os portugueses que quiserem responder-me, eis porque escrevi que queria explicitar o sentido dela


----------



## Carfer

A mais frequente é _'Deu-lhe um pontapé_', especialmente se se referir a pessoas.


----------

